# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  Поклонения Храмовым и домашним Божествам.

## Aniruddha das

Шримад-Бхагаватам, песнь 11, глава 27.

Господь Кришна суммировал процесс поклонения Божеству в 27 главе Одиннадцатой песни Шримад-Бхагаватам. Появление подобного описания панчаратрика-видхи в Бхагаватам показывает, что бхагавата-видхи дополняется панчаратрикой-видхи. В этом разделе Панчаратра-Прадипы мы приводим тексты из 27 главы Шримад-Бхагаватам, с объяснениями, которые дает Господь Кришна в связи с поклонением Божеству как это описано в этом пособии, а также с некоторыми основными концепциями панчаратрика-видхи. Некоторые из этих пояснений более техничны, чем комментарии в Бхагаватам и призваны дополнять, а не подменять их. Другие показывают, как философия сознания Кришны реализуется в различных процессах поклонения Божеству. Хотя для экономии места мы не включили комментарии к 27 главе Бхагаватам, каждый пользующийся этим руководством должен внимательно прочитать их. И ещ? одно: не смущайтесь некоторыми отличиями в последовательности процедур поклонения, если эти отличия появятся в нашем списке шестидесяти четыр?х упачар, как они описаны во 2 главе 1 тома Хари-бхакти-виласы. Как последователи Чаитанйи Махапрабху и шести Госвами, мы очень точно следуем наставлениям Господа Кришны о поклонении Божеству.

Текст 1: Шри Уддхава сказал: Мой дорогой Господь, владыка всех преданных, пожалуйста объясни мне предписанный метод поклонения Тебе в Твоей форме Божества. Каковы должны быть качества преданных, поклоняющихся Божеству, на ч?м основано такое поклонение и какова особенность метода поклонения?

Пояснение: Процесс поклонения Божеству передается по ученической преемственности от духовного учителя и его представителей. Духовный учитель должен сначала определить, квалифицирован ли ученик быть хорошим пуджари. Если преданный занят поклонением Божеству просто потому, что больше некому этим заняться, то существует большая вероятность того, что он нанесет оскорбления, за которые придется нести ответственность тем, кто занял его в этом служении.

Текст 2: Все великие мудрецы неоднократно провозглашают, что такое поклонение приносит величайшее благо, которое только возможно обрести в человеческой форме жизни. Таково мнение Нарады Муни, великого Вйасадевы, и моего духовного учителя, Брихаспати.

Пояснения: Первые два стиха указывают на философский аспект Панчаратра-Шастры, известный как самхита. Самхита Панчаратры связана с большинством философских принципов Бхагаватам, указывающих на тот факт, что Божество, как форма Господа, не отлично от изначальной формы Господа в духовном мире. Согласно текстам Панчаратры, Верховная Личность Бога проявляется в пяти формах: Пара - изначальная форма Господа в духовном мире, на Голоке Вриндавана; вйуха - четыре "адъютанта", экспансии Господа - Васудева, Саyкаршана, Прадйумна и Анируддха; вибхава - двадцать четыре экспансии Нарайаны, присутствующие на планетах Вайкунтхи; антарйами - форма, присутствующая в сердце каждого живого существа как Параматма; и арча-виграха или Божества - формы Господа проявленной в материальном мире, чтобы принимать поклонение. Арча-виграха включает в себя все предыдущие формы и потому она обладает всеми потенциями Верховной Личности Бога.

В Шримад-Бхагаватам (3.25.35, комментарий) Шрила Прабхупада кратко объясняет значение арча-виграхи:

Майавади и атеисты считают формы Божества в храме Господа идолами, но преданные не поклоняются идолам. Они поклоняются непосредственно Личности Бога в Его воплощении арча. Арча означает форму, которой мы можем поклоняться. В нашем нынешнем положении мы не можем видеть Бога в Его духовной форме, поскольку наши глаза и чувства не могут воспринять эту форму. Мы даже не можем увидеть духовную форму индивидуальной души. Когда человек умирает, мы не можем увидеть, как духовная форма покидает тело. Таково несовершенство наших материальных чувств. Чтобы стать видимым для наших материальных чувств, Верховная Личность Бога принимает прекрасную форму, которая называется арча-виграха. Эта арча-виграха иногда называемая воплощением арча, неотлична от Него. Подобно тому, как Верховная Личность Бога принимает различные воплощения, Он принимает и формы, изготовленные из материи - глины, дерева, металла и драгоценных камней.
В шастрах содержится много предписаний о том, как изготовлять формы Господа. Эти формы не материальны. Если Бог всепроникающ, то
Он так же присутствует и в материальных элементах. В этом нет сомнения. Но атеисты думают иначе. Хотя они и проповедуют, что вс? есть Бог, но когда они заходят в храм и видят форму Господа, они говорят что это не Бог. Согласно их теории вс? есть Бог. Тогда же почему же Божество не Бог? На самом деле они не имеют понимания Бога. Видение преданных, однако, другое:оно умащено любовью к Богу. Как только преданные видят Господа в Его различных формах, они исполняются любви, и для их нет разницы между Ним и Его формой в храме, в отличие от атеистов. Улыбающееся лицо Божества в храме воспринимается преданными как трансцендентное и духовное, а украшенное тело Господа очень привлекает преданных.
Обязанность духовного учителя - учить, как украшать Божество в храме, как убираться в храме и как поклоняться Божеству. Существуют различные процедуры, правила и ограничения, которым следуют в храмах
Вишну. Приходя в храм преданные испытывают огромное духовное наслаждение, созерцая форму (виграху) всемилостивого Господа. Преданные раскрывают свои мысли перед Божеством и во многих случаях Божество да?т ответы. Но нужно быть очень возвышенным преданным, чтобы иметь возможность говорить со Всевышним Господом. Иногда Господь общается с преданным через сны. Такой взаимообмен между Божеством и преданным непостижим для атеистов, но преданный наслаждается им. Капила Муни объясняет, как преданные видят украшенное тело и лик Божества, и как они разговаривают с Ним, совершая преданное служение.

Тексты 3-4: 0 самый великодушный Господь, наставления об этом процессе поклонения Божеству впервые изошли из Твоих лотосных уст. Затем они были поведаны великим Господом Брахмой своим сыновьям, возглавляемым Бхригу, и Господом Шивой его жене Парвати. Этот процесс приемлем, и подходит для всех сословий и духовных укладов общества. Поэтому я считаю поклонение Тебе в Твоей форме Божества наиболее благоприятным из всех духовных практик, даже для женщин и шудр.

Пояснение: Панчаратра изначально поведана Самим Господом. Постепенно, по мере распространения е? через ученическую преемственность, количество признанных текстов Панчаратры достигло 108.

В отличие от более строгой ведической системы поклонения, поклонение панчаратрика очень либерально в том, что оно позволяет поклоняться Божеству независимо от социального сословия, при условии, что ученик должным образом инициирован истинным духовным учителем в воспевание панчаратрика-мантр. Как объясняет Шрила Прабхупада:

Трансцендентная форма вечного блаженства и знания может быть воспринята только нашими духовными чувствами, которые могут быть развиты через воспевание священных мантр, представляющих трансцендентный звук. Такой звук должен быть получен непосредственно от истинного духовного учителя, а воспевание может практиковаться под его руководством. Это постепенно привед?т нас ближе к Господу. Этот метод рекомендован в системе панчаратрики, которая признана и авторитетна.  /Бхаг. 1.5.38, комментарий/

Инициация считается вторым рождением, так как она изменяет человеческое существование. Как сказано в Хари-бхакти-виласе:

йатха канчанатам йати камсйам раса-видханата[
татха дикша-видханена двиджатвам джайате нринам

Подобно тому, как колокольная бронза превращается в золото, когда смешивается с ртутью в алхимическом процессе, так же и тот, кто должным образом обучен и инициирован истинным духовным учителем, тут же становится брахманом.

Результаты поклонения Божеству (арчана-пхала)

В 4 стихе Уд?хава говорит Господу Кришне: "Я считаю поклонение Тебе в Твоей форме Божества наиболее благоприятным из всех духовных практик". Блага от поклонения Божеству бесчисленны, как описывал Шрила Прабхупада. Следующие цитаты указывают результаты, получаемые тем, кто поклоняется Божеству:

Арчана-сиддхи

Если кто-то достигает совершенства в поклонении Божеству, это зов?тся арчана-сиддхи. Арчана-сиддхи означает, что просто поклоняясь Божеству, человек уходит обратно к Богу сразу же после этой жизни.
(Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады от 18 марта 1969г.)

Развитие любви к Кришне:

Так, если вы выполняете ваше служение Радхе и Кришне согласно предписанным правилам, ваша любовь к Кришне будет возрастать вс? больше и больше; это вы увидите практически - по милости Кришны... Мы следуем предписанному методу храмового поклонения, так как это эффективная программа развития высочайшего совершенства в чистой любви к Кришне. (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады от 16 января 1970 г.)

Умиротворение и энтузиазм:

Божеству следует очень хорошо поклоняться, одевать, кормить и т.д. Выполняя это, вы всегда будете умиротвор?нными и жизнерадостными.
(Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады 8 от июля 1976 г.)

Проповедь сознания Кришны:

Так много людей приходят в храм в Нью-Дели из-за красоты поклонения Божеству. Это очень хорошо. Держите стандарт поклонения Божеству на высоте.
(Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады от 11 июля 1976 г.)

Доказательство искренности служения:

Божество проверяет искренность служения.
(Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады от 10 ноября 1975 г.)

Проживание на Ваикунтхе:

Так, участвуя в деятельности храма, мы уже пребываем на Ваикунтхе.
(Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады от 6 ноября 1974 г.)

----------


## Ананта Кирти дд

> В серьезном храмовом поклонении стандарты различаются в минимальных деталях. В большинстве храмов СНГ - "домашний" стандарт.


Прошу прощения, не по теме немного:
Можно ли четко определить тогда, что такое "домашний" и "храмовый" стандарт?

----------


## Veda Priya dd

> Прошу прощения, не по теме немного:
> Можно ли четко определить тогда, что такое "домашний" и "храмовый" стандарт?


Да, вполне. Храмовый стандарт предполагает:
- четкое расписание и количество арати (от 6 до 8)
- цветочные гирлянды ежедневно
- отдельную кухню Божеств и предложение определенных блюд каждый день (+ соблюдение стандартов чистоты бхоги) 
ну и так далее, это я навскидку вспомнила. Кроме того, храмовые Божества должны быть установлены по всем правилам, а поклоняться Им могут только брахманы - это стандарт для всех западных и индийских храмов ИСККОН. Ну или хотя бы преданные с первой инициацией. 
Подобные храмы в СНГ можно пересчитать по пальцам.

----------


## Radha-namini dd

Адити-дукхаха  прабху не так давно сказал, что везде, где Божествам в храме служат матаджи - стандарт домашний

----------


## Ванамали пандит дас

> ...Подобные храмы в СНГ можно пересчитать по пальцам.


Не согласен, по-моему, все Храмы такие.



> Адити-дукхаха  прабху не так давно сказал, что везде, где Божествам в храме служат матаджи - стандарт домашний


Смешно, конечно, но по-моему, матаджи не поняли.

----------


## Ананта Кирти дд

> Адити-дукхаха  прабху не так давно сказал, что везде, где Божествам в храме служат матаджи - стандарт домашний


Слышала то же утверждение от Бхакти Видья Пурна Свами :smilies:

----------


## Veda Priya dd

> Слышала то же утверждение от Бхакти Видья Пурна Свами


Следовательно, все неиндийские храмы, в том числе те, где поклонение устанавливал Шрила Прабхупада, записываем под домашний стандарт? И маяпурский, кстати, тоже - там матаджи иногда разрешают Божеств одевать.
Списки видов стандартов приводятся в Панчаратра-прадипе. О половой принадлежности пуджари там ни слова.

----------


## Radha-namini dd

> Следовательно, все неиндийские храмы, в том числе те, где поклонение устанавливал Шрила Прабхупада, записываем под домашний стандарт? И маяпурский, кстати, тоже - там матаджи иногда разрешают Божеств одевать.
> Списки видов стандартов приводятся в Панчаратра-прадипе. О половой принадлежности пуджари там ни слова.


Я мало разбираюсь в поклонении Божествам, что изменится, если, назвать стандарт домашним или храмовым в этих "неиндийских" храмах?

----------


## Radha-namini dd

> Смешно, конечно, но по-моему, матаджи не поняли.


Ага, я тоже не поняла о чем Вы :smilies:

----------


## Veda Priya dd

> Я мало разбираюсь в поклонении Божествам, что изменится, если, назвать стандарт домашним или храмовым в этих "неиндийских" храмах?


Вопрос, конечно, интересный. Дискуссия, наверное, из этого вырастет - почему храм дисквалифицирует наличие в нем матаджи-пуджари, и почему Шрила Прабхупада так не считал.

----------


## Ванамали пандит дас

> Я мало разбираюсь в поклонении Божествам, что изменится, если, назвать стандарт домашним или храмовым в этих "неиндийских" храмах?


Создаётся ложное представление о зависимости чистоты преданного служения от стандарта.



> Ага, я тоже не поняла о чем Вы


Иногда матаджи слишком серьёзно относятся к словам в их сторону )



> Вопрос, конечно, интересный. Дискуссия, наверное, из этого вырастет ...


 Интересно, кто в ней победит )

----------


## Susila dasi

В своём вступлении к Арчана-Паддхати, опубликованной братом в Боге и саннйаса-гуру Шрилы Прабхупады,  Кешава Махараджем из Девананда Гаудииа Матх, объясняется два вида поклонения Божеству - домашнее поклонение Божеству и храмовое поклонение Божеству. Он пишет:
“Бхакти-анга-арчана, или поклонение Всевышнему Господу как преданное служение, имеет две разновидности. Поклонение шалаграма-шиле, говардхана-шиле или другим формам Господа, которое проводится домохозяевами дома - это одна разновидность, и поклонение, проводимые в храмах формально установленным Божествам Господа - это вторая. Первый вид проводится с ингредиентами согласно средств домохозяина и потому, это более слабое и укороченное служение. Второй тип - это поклонение Всевышнему Господу как царю, с благоговением и почтением.
В таком царском служении необходимо регулярное поклонение: в противном случае, неизбежны греховные реакции... Домохозяева и те, кто покинули свои дома, но проводят простое поклонение Божеству, могут предлагать Господу пищу, более или менее соответствуюшую потребности их семей, близких вайшнавов или пришедших гостей. Но в царском служении Божеству всё должно урегулировано. “/вступ. к Арчана-Паддхати, Б.П.Кешава Махараджи./(Панчаратра-прадипа  -глава 3 - Упрощённый процесс служения)

----------


## Susila dasi

ПОКЛОНЕНИЕ ДОМА
Поклонение Божествам в домашних условиях или в проповедническом центре.
В этой теме http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=10110

----------


## Андрей Линдер

Как правильно сделать алтарь? и что на нём должно быть обязательно, в какую сторону света? Объясните пожалуйста. Контактов с другими преданными нет живу в глубинке, но хотелось бы поклонятся правильно.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Ответ здесь http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=5449

----------


## Андрей Линдер

Спасибо

----------


## Narayani d.d.

чем отличаются пуджа и арати? кто-нибудь может дать четкое определение тому и другому?
спасибо

----------


## Вишишта даса

Арати - публичное поклонение. Проводится при открытом алтаре. Пуджа - понятие более широкое. Означает тоже поклонение, но часто может относиться и к служению Божествам вообще (включая закрытую абхишеку). К сожалению, не могу дать шастрических ссылок (нет под рукой Панчаратры), но так или иначе -  это просто общепринятое среди пуджари обозначение.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Арати - публичное поклонение. Проводится при открытом алтаре. Пуджа - понятие более широкое.


спасибо большое, все поняла  :smilies:

----------


## Ирина Баленкова

дорогие преданные скажите, что надо делать после того, как Божества куплены??
мне как то сказали, что надо попросить знакомых брахманов провести обряд прана-пратиштхи.
Божества Гаура Нитай для поклонения , Шри Радха Мадхава как даршана-мурти-Их наряжать , украшать ,шить одежды.

----------


## Susila dasi

Простите, за банальный ответ - сначала нужно спросить разрешение поклоняться Божествам у Гуру. И как поклоняться. Если ещё нет Гуру, то у старших пуджари в вашем Храме или авторитетов.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> дорогие преданные скажите, что надо делать после того, как Божества куплены??
> мне как то сказали, что надо попросить знакомых брахманов провести обряд прана-пратиштхи.
> Божества Гаура Нитай для поклонения , Шри Радха Мадхава как даршана-мурти-Их наряжать , украшать ,шить одежды.


Все, в принципе просто, - просите благословений у духовного учителя и старших преданным того места, где вы живете, приглашаете к себе преданных и устраиваете нектарный киртан, первое насколько возможно богатое и пышное поклонение Божествам (там абхишек с панчамритой, арати...), пир для Божеств и преданных. Для домашних Божеств такой "прана пратиштхи" вполне хватит. Серьезная установка Божеств может на неделю растянуться. И еще при установке Божеств вы должны будете показать Им записанный стандарт поклонения, который вы будете поддерживать всю жизнь.

----------


## Ирина Баленкова

Махарадж разрешение дал и благословил.просто проблема в том что я переехала из одного города в другой, поэтому пока "сложно" с преданными,еще не образовался круг старших преданных , которые могли бы мне помочь в этом деле

----------


## Ирина Баленкова

спасибо за подробное объяснение, буду молится и медитировать, чтобы Божества все таки пришли и позволили Им поклоняться.
Хари Кришна

----------


## Susila dasi

> Махарадж разрешение дал и благословил.просто проблема в том что я переехала из одного города в другой, поэтому пока "сложно" с преданными,еще не образовался круг старших преданных , которые могли бы мне помочь в этом деле


О, Махарадж благословил. Лучше, конечно, если вы пуджари пригласите, или к нему в гости съездите, чтобы Божеств установить. Есть такая возможность? Он скажет, что нужно для инсталляции. Если совсем невозможно, можно и самим установить. Давай, я у старших пуджари уточню, если нужно. Одежды нужны, если есть возможность 2 комплекта, брахманские шнуры - их самой можно сделать, каупины, гамчхи, короны или тюрбаны на голову. Параферналии, минимум можно  на первое время.

----------


## Susila dasi

> Махарадж разрешение дал и благословил.просто проблема в том что я переехала из одного города в другой, поэтому пока "сложно" с преданными,еще не образовался круг старших преданных , которые могли бы мне помочь в этом деле


Жуковский - 25 км от Москвы. Ты просто можешь с московскими пуджари договориться, они тебе установят Божеств.

----------


## Ольга Ч.

а можно неинициированным преданным поклоняться домашним Божествам?

----------


## Susila dasi

> а можно не инициированным преданным поклоняться домашним Божествам?


Поклоняются. Если Гуру разрешил. Хотя, может это больше служение, чем поклонение. Для поклонения нужна брахманическая инициация, которая в общем для этого и даётся. Потому, что при поклонении нужно мантры произносить, мудры и тд, а это может делать только брахман, посвященный в них духовным учителем.

----------


## Ирина Баленкова

значит для служения, а не поклонения(мне казалось это одно и то же))))эх мое невежество.
матаджи спасибо.
с московскими преданными я еще мало знакома, а про пуджари вообще молчу.
хотя время еще есть все таки надеюсь увидеть Божеств после приезда преданных с Дхамы.
спасибо.а то я так переживаю.

каупины это что??

----------


## Ирина Баленкова

Лучше, конечно, если вы пуджари пригласите, или к нему в гости съездите, чтобы Божеств установить. Есть такая возможность? Он скажет, что нужно для инсталляции.

а что можно и к пуджари поехать чтоб у него установить??
потом получается забирать Божеств домой и уже можно служить??

----------


## Susila dasi

Ирина, вы просто приедете в московский Храм, найдите там пуджари - старший пуджари Вишну-рата прабху и поговорите, как можно всё сделать. Заодно и познакомитесь. Просто в пуджарскую загляните.  Или можете в фейсбуке написать ему или его жене - они оба там старшие пуджари. Замечательные люди и преданные, давно Божествам поклоняются.
Пуджари может просто в Храме провести установление Божеств, в узком кругу. Когда вы договоритесь. Инсталляция обычно не занимает много времени, особенно для домашних Божеств. Они же вам посоветуют, как поклоняться Божествам, какой стандарт установить, обычно для домашних самого простого стандарта начинают.  
Каупины - это такие повязки набедренные, вместо нашего нижнего белья.

----------


## Susila dasi

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/attachme...0&d=1323780879 - здесь Божество в каупине. Впрочем,, можно и нарисовать. У тебя Божества уже расписаны?

----------


## Ольга Ч.

> Поклоняются. Если Гуру разрешил. Хотя, может это больше служение, чем поклонение. Для поклонения нужна брахманическая инициация, которая в общем для этого и даётся. Потому, что при поклонении нужно мантры произносить, мудры и тд, а это может делать только брахман, посвященный в них духовным учителем.


Какой Гуру, если Гуру еще нет? Любой?

----------


## Susila dasi

> Какой Гуру, если Гуру еще нет? Любой?


Второй ответ в этом посте..

----------


## Ирина Баленкова

Божеств нарисуют, так что не знаю уделят это детали время или нет.
поинтересуюсь.
получается каупины нужны в случае абхишеки??
ну чтоб Божества обнаженными не стояли во время церемонии.

----------


## Ольга Ч.

> Второй ответ в этом посте..


Спасибо, не увидела  :smilies:

----------


## Susila dasi

> Божеств нарисуют, так что не знаю уделят это детали время или нет.
> поинтересуюсь.
> получается каупины нужны в случае абхишеки??
> ну чтоб Божества обнаженными не стояли во время церемонии.


Гамчи нужны для абхишеки, и неплохо, если каупины будут.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> дорогие преданные скажите, что надо делать после того, как Божества куплены??
> мне как то сказали, что надо попросить знакомых брахманов провести обряд прана-пратиштхи.
> Божества Гаура Нитай для поклонения , Шри Радха Мадхава как даршана-мурти-Их наряжать , украшать ,шить одежды.


" Для установления Шри Шри Гаура-Нитай, которые являются самыми милостивыми формами Господа, достаточно провести абхишеку и спеть киртан"
http://www.krishna.ru/index.php?opti...279&Itemid=353


"В середине 60-х годов еще до своего отъезда в Америку, Шрила Прабхупада распространял в поезде "Back to Godhead". Там он встретился с одной женщиной, женой директора известной компании, которая выпускает замки в Индии. Эта женщина - благочестивая индианка, Шрила Прабхупада произвел на нее глубокое впечатление. Она пригласила его к себе домой: "У меня есть Божества Радхи и Кришны, я все приготовлю, чтобы их установить. Я хочу, чтобы именно вы установили эти Божества!"

 Шрила Прабхупада пообещал ей сделать это, но затем уехал в Америку. Какое-то время он жил в Америке, проповедовал, основал ИСККОН. В конце концов, он вернулся в Индию вместе со своими учениками и опять случайно встретил ту женщину. Она напомнила ему: "Свамиджи, вы обещали установить мои Божества. Уже 9 лет я жду, когда вы приедете ко мне установить Божества. Я уже все приготовила, брахманы ждут".

 И Шрила Прабхупада отменил все свои планы (он должен был ехать в Бомбей, потом в Лондон), сдал все билеты и поехал устанавливать Божества для этой женщины. Приехав и зайдя на веранду этого огромного богатого дома, он увидел, что вся эта веранда уставлена различными принадлежностями для жертвоприношения. Он спросил: "Для чего все это?" Женщина сказала: "Свамиджи, это 1000 и 8 различных подношений, которые нужны для того, чтобы установить Божества". Там было все: золотые кувшины со святой водой из Кавери, Ганги и Ямуны, серебряные и медные кувшины, кокосовые орехи, краски всякие, все то, что нужно.

 1000 и 8 благоприятных предметов, и там же, на веранде, ждало 8 одетых по полному параду брахманов, готовых приступить к установлению Божеств. Они просто рвались в бой, смотря на все эти подношения. Женщина сказала: "Свамиджи, начинайте, пожалуйста". Шрила Прабхупада подошел к Божествам, поклонился Им и сказал: "Дайте мне раковину с молоком". Ему принесли раковину с молоком, он взял ее и вылил молоко на Божества со словами: "Говиндам ади пурушам там ахам бхаджами". Затем поклонился Им и сказал женщине: "Твои Божества установлены, поклоняйся Им".

 Женщина, которая ждала 9 лет, которая 9 лет копила эти 1000 и 8 различных... у нее глаза вылезли на лоб от удивления, она развела руками и сказала: "Свамиджи, а что мне делать совсем тем, что я приготовила? " - "Отдай это брахманам, они будут рады".



 Конечно, мы не должны просто копировать Шрилу Прабхупаду, но данная история подчеркивает важность участия искреннего преданного и святого имени в процессе Прана-пратиштхи (призывания Божеств)."

http://nigmaru.com/hl/highlight.php?...82%D0%B0%D0%BD

----------


## Susila dasi

Да, именно поэтому я посоветовала обратиться к искренним преданным, какими являются пуджари в Москве.  Я могу это утверждать потому, что несколько лет поклонялась Шри Шри Дайал Нитай Шачисуте в Москве под их руководством. Была пуджари.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Сушила, Вы всё замечательно объясняли!
 :smilies:

----------


## Ramaraghava

Харе Кришна уважаемые Вайшнавы!недавно преданные спросили для чего служат горшочки с водой у стоп Божеств ?К своему стыду точно не смог ответить!слышал от старших Вайшнавов что в эту воду собираются наши оскорбления при поклонении.Еще слышал что это просто вода для омовения рук божеств!и в добавок вопрос должны ли эти сосуды быть закрыты крышечками или иногда видел что они прикрыты листьми Туласи?

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> слышал от старших Вайшнавов что в эту воду собираются наши оскорбления при поклонении.


чего только народ не придумает  :smilies: ))
это вода для питья Божеств, чтобы Они могли утолять жажду в течении дня, каждый день ставится свежая вода на алтарь, хорошо бы также фрукты, сладости, орешки... всё закрывать - чтобы пыль не попадала, насекомые не лезли и чужой взгляд не попадал. менять каждый день. считается особым прасадом.

----------


## Этторе Бугатти

Не следует прикасаться к Божеству или делать что-либо для Божества после принятия сафлорового масла или асафетиды, ибо это также считается оскорблением.(Книга: "Шримад Бхагаватам. Песнь 7.ГЛАВА ПЯТАЯ.ТЕКСТ 23-24 )
если такой запрет можна ли предлагать бхогу  с асафетидой?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

можно

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.



----------


## Susila dasi

Спасибо. Смотрела на английском - ничего не понимала из слов, только из действий.. додумывала..

----------


## Рудольф

Харе Кришна примите пожалуйста мои поклоны...

Хочу добавить то, что слышал от ЕМ Радха Говинды прабху.
Он говорит, что в кали-югу любое поклонение должно сопровождаться киртаном. Таким образом самым лучшим поклонением Шри Шри Гаура Нитай(и я так понимаю Шри Панча-Таттве) является пение киртана. Это я также слышал от Шрилы Прабхупады. То есть хорошо начать поклонение с киртана, хотя бы и короткого, но ежедневного. И в дальнейшем уже можно повышать стандарт - арати с предложением упачар, бхогу. Мы с женой поклоняемся изображению Панча-Таттвы и обычно жена 2 раза в день предлагает бхогу, но когда она уезжает, я обычно ничего не предлагаю из бхоги, но киртан пою каждый день несмотря ни на что.

Цитата из письма Шрилы Прабхупады Letter to Madhudvisa -- Melbourne 21 April, 1976
*Gaura Nitai can be established anywhere, and it is simple to worship Them simply chant before Their Lordships. He doesn't mind that you have not decorated very nicely, but if you chant and dance He is very pleased.*

----------


## Susila dasi

Харе Кришна. Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны. Конечно, киртан всегда хорошо, а лучше 24 часа в сутки. Скажите, пожалуйста, а вы тоже ничего не кушаете, когда жена уезжает? Если кушаете, то почему Божествам не покормить? Разве трудно одно яболочко предолить? В Джаганатха Пури, многие преданные Господа Джаганатхи практически ничего не кушают во время, когда Божества 2 недели болеют.. Киртан - это киртан, поклонение Божествам  - это поклонение.  И можно сказать, что поклонение Божествам - это киртан, а киртан - это поклонение Божества. Они не разделимы. Шрила Прабхупада дал нам два процесса сразу - и воспевание, и поклонение. Он сказал воспевать Святые имена и установил Божеств по всему миру. И не должно быть прерывания не в киртане, ни в поклонении, если на то нет особых причин. 
Конечно, всё зависит от того, какой стандарт человек принимает. Может вы сказали Божествам, что Они кушают только когда жена дома.. тогда это ваш выбор. Но, если смотреть по панчаратре, то получается, что ваше поклонение прерывается, оно не постоянно. Божества - как дети. Если уж родили, то нужно каждый день заботиться и кормить.. Некоторые, от детей избавляются, отдают.. Думаю, это наихудший вариант, который родители могут выбрать..

----------


## Рудольф

Примите пожалуйста мои поклоны матаджи Сушила.
Кушаю то, что осталось предложенным перед отъездом жены. Но я это сказал, не потому что так надо делать, а чтобы проиллюстрировать что у каждого свой стандарт в поклонении, как Вы и заметили в своём ответе. Ведь вопрос был о начально-минимальном стандарте. Для нас стандарт таков - киртан мы поём каждый день, а предлагаем бхогу не каждый. Для того, чтобы поклоняться Божествам в соответствии с Панчаратра-Прадипой, нужно как минимум иметь 2ю инициацию, надеюсь по Вашей милости и милости других вайшнавов, мы в один прекрасный день сможем получить её. Насчёт воспевания и поклонения Вы совершенно правы, они должны идти вместе, но всё же Шрила Прабхупада говорил что воспевание более важно и поклонение без киртана неполно, в то время как киртан полон сам по себе в кали-югу. Если Вам будет интересно, могу подтвердить эти утверждения цитатами Прабхупады. Поэтому мы выбрали для себя такой стандарт, чем я и захотел поделиться, никоим образом не желая противоречить Вашим словам...




> Харе Кришна. Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны. Конечно, киртан всегда хорошо, а лучше 24 часа в сутки. Скажите, пожалуйста, а вы тоже ничего не кушаете, когда жена уезжает? Если кушаете, то почему Божествам не покормить? Разве трудно одно яболочко предолить? В Джаганатха Пури, многие преданные Господа Джаганатхи практически ничего не кушают во время, когда Божества 2 недели болеют.. Киртан - это киртан, поклонение Божествам  - это поклонение.  И можно сказать, что поклонение Божествам - это киртан, а киртан - это поклонение Божества. Они не разделимы. Шрила Прабхупада дал нам два процесса сразу - и воспевание, и поклонение. Он сказал воспевать Святые имена и установил Божеств по всему миру. И не должно быть прерывания не в киртане, ни в поклонении, если на то нет особых причин. 
> Конечно, всё зависит от того, какой стандарт человек принимает. Может вы сказали Божествам, что Они кушают только когда жена дома.. тогда это ваш выбор. Но, если смотреть по панчаратре, то получается, что ваше поклонение прерывается, оно не постоянно. Божества - как дети. Если уж родили, то нужно каждый день заботиться и кормить.. Некоторые, от детей избавляются, отдают.. Думаю, это наихудший вариант, который родители могут выбрать..

----------


## Susila dasi

:sorry: Вот видите, всё таки не одним киртаном питаетесь.  :pooh_birth_day:  А Божества на вас смотрят и облизываются. Ну да ладно. Ваш выбор. Ответ для Нандини - просто предлагать Панча-таттве минимум какой-то фрукт и водичку поставить - захотят попьют, фруктов покушают. А все остальные подношения - обед, ужин, на перекуску - по возможности. Есть желание и возможность, то можно и киртан попеть. А можно одновременно и предлагать и петь - самый замечательный вариант. Пуджари в Храме так иногда и делают, когда никто не приходит на службу и арати проводит и поёт. Домашним Божествам преданные  проводят пуджу и заодно поют или включают киртаны, баджаны.

----------


## Susila dasi

По большому счёту Кришне нужна наша любовь и преданность, а не слепое следование стандартам. А стандарты нам нужны для того, чтобы мы свою любовь и преданность могли предложить в более чистом виде.. И физически и духовно. Чтобы это не были сентименты или сухое и слепое следование букве стандарта. В поклонении и воспевании нужна осознанность или хотя бы стремление к ней. Тогда любовь преданность и стандарты будут идти рука об руку.

----------


## Susila dasi

Знаете, можно просто воспевать, зачем приглашать Божеств или начинать поклонение, если вы не можете позаботиться о Них? Люди сто раз подумают, прежде чем рожать ребёнка, его надо каждый день и целый день кормить, заботиться до конца жизни, но с такой лёгкостью покупают Божеств и придумывают для Них стандарты под себя, а не так, как Они хотят, как записано в священных писаниях. Божества  - не куколки, которых наигравшись, можно в коробочку положить. Или неделю кормить, а потом голодом морить. Самый простой стандарт в поклонении Божествам - это чистота пунктуальность и постоянство. И он предполагает хотя бы раз в день покормить Божеств. Если вы не можете этого делать, то зачем мучить Божеств? Воспевайте, а Божеств отдайте тому, кто может заботиться о них каждый день. Простите за прямоту, но я по другому не могу сказать. 
.

----------


## Susila dasi

Вот из этой переписки у меня возникла идея создать такую тему. Стандарты поклонения Божествам могут быть разные. Поклонение Божествам так же называется _арчаной_. Как написано в панчаратра-прадипе - руководстве по поклонению Божествам в ИССКОн, существуют три вида поклонения Божествам - простой, средний и сложный. Есть стандарт поклонения для домашних Божеств. Каждый из этих стандартов можно варьировать в зависимости от времени, места и обстоятельств, но основа неизменна.  Есть вариант поклонения для тех, кто хочет научиться поклоняться Божествам. Но нет стандартов отдельно для каждого человека. И когда говорят  - у меня свой стандарт, это часто настараживает.. И возникает вопрос - что вы имеете ввиду? Ниже я приведу все стандарты, опираясь на Панчаратра-прадипу.

_Зачем совершать поклонение Божеству?_

Шрила Рупа Госвами перечислил 64 вида деятельности, посредством которых  преданный на начальном этапе преданного служения (ваидхи-садхана-бхакти) мо-жет занять все свои чувства в служении Господу. Среди них он отметил пять важ-нейших:
122 - 89   (18 21 ) 23
1.	Слушание "Шримад-Бхагаватам".
2.	Общение с продвинутыми преданными.
3.	Проживание в святом месте, таком как Матхура.
4.	Воспевание святого имени Господа.
5.	Служение с великой верой Божественной форме Господа.

Практика этих принципов обеспечит быстрое продвижение в преданном служе-нии, кульминацией которого будет чистая любовь к Кришне. 
"Могущество этих пяти принципов удивительно и трудно постижимо. Даже без веры в них, тот, кто безгрешен, может познать дремлющую любовь к Кришне, просто слегка соприкоснувшись с ними." (Чайтанья-чаритамрита", Мадхья-лила 22. 133, ссылка на "Бхакти-расамрита-синдху).

----------


## Susila dasi

_Шрила Прабхупада пишет:_
Иногда преданные-неофиты думают, что могут продолжать процесс шравана-киртана без поклонения Божеству, но исполнение шравана-киртана предназначено для высокоразвитых преданных, подобных Харидасу Тхакуру, который был вовлечен в этот процесс без поклонения Божеству. Однако, никому не следует имитировать Харидаса Тхакура и отвергать поклонение Божеству под предлогом вовлечения в шравана-киртана. (Ч.-ч. Мадхья 19.152, коментарий)
Поклонение Божеству должно идти параллельно со слушанием и воспеванием. Во всех мантрах есть специфические качества, из которых грихастхи могут извлечь пользу... Однако если человек воспевает Святое имя Господа, он получает результат многократного воспевания намаха (т.е. мантр Божества). Воспевая Святое имя Господа, каждый может подняться на платформу любви к Нему... Поэтому человек может спросить, зачем нужна инициация (посредством которой каждый получает мантры Божества). Ответ таков, что хотя воспевание Святого имени достаточно для прогресса в духовной жизни и достижения стандарта любви к Верховной Личности Бога, никто не может избежать осквернения из-за наличия материального тела. Следовательно, на арчана-видхи делается особый упор. Поэтому каждый может получить преимущество как процесса бхагаваты, так и процесса панчаратрики." (Цитата из Шримад-Бхагаватам 7.5.28)

----------


## Susila dasi

*Как Шрила Прабхупада говорил на лекции:* "Итак, с одной стороны, мы должны быть внимательны, чтобы не пренебрегать арчаной в оправдание вовлечения только в шравана и киртана, и, с другой стороны, как напоминает Руна Госвами, шравана и киртана являются принципиальным средством для садханы. То есть человек должен прогрессировать в арчане и одновременно не пренебрегать регулирующей практикой воспевания Святого имени. Ни одна деталь или аспект бхакти не закончены без воспевания имени Господа так же, как ни одна часть тела не функционирует без присутствия души. Нама-киртана является самой жизнью всех видов преданного служения. По этой причине каждый, кто хочет поклоняться Божеству, должен ежедневно воспевать определенное количество кругов по указанию своего духовного учителя. Тот, кто небрежен в своей садхане воспевания, будет небрежен и в поклонении Божеству."

----------


## Susila dasi

_Квалификация для арчаны_
Панчаратра-шастра четко определяет предварительную квалификацию личности для проведения арчаны. Во внимание не принимается происхождение или социальная позиция; все, что необходимо - это твердая вера в Вишну, т.е. Кришну. Следуя авторитету Писаний Панчаратры, когда духовный учитель решает, что его ученик достаточно квалифицирован и с твердой верой, он дает ему вайшнава дикшу, известную как панча-самскара, которая включает получение вайшнавского имени, ношения тилаки, символов и получение мантр вайшнава (тайных мантр для осознания Вишну, Кришны), а также метода духовного учителя как поклоняться Божеству. Тогда ученик считается достаточно квалифицированным для проведения арчаны.
Безусловно, ожидается, что инициированный панчаратрика-мантрас преданный будет неуклонно прогрессировать в духовной жизни, и важным импульсом такого прогресса является привилегия поклонения Божеству. Как личный слуга Господа в храме, человек несет большую ответственность не только за Божества, но и за всех преданных в храме, а также за посетителей, приходящих туда. И если пуджари небрежны в своем служении, то в храме наступит хаос вследствие неудовлетворения Господа. С другой стороны, если пуджари пребывают в Сознании Кришны и обязательны, поклонение Божеству станет наиболее мощной формой распространения сознания Кришны. Как писал Шрила Прабхупада в своем письме:
"Вследствие отличного поклонения Божеству столько людей приходит в Храм Нью-Дели.. Это очень хорошо. Тщательно придерживайтесь и далее стандарта поклонения Божеству" (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады от 11 июля 1976 г.).

----------


## Susila dasi

_Лишь через духовного учителя мы получаем Кришну_
Чтобы перерасти стадию неофита, мы должны воспитывать в себе смирение. Это означает, что, служа Божеству, мы должны полностью осознавать себя покорными помощниками своего духовного учителя... Другими словами, есть духовный учитель, поклоняющийся Божествам, и его милостью мы можем служить ему. Чтобы мы ни делали - наряжали Божеств, готовили или проводили арати - мы исполняем это ради своего духовного учителя.., ибо он тот, кто вдохновляет нас и дает нам знание как проводить должным образом наше служение для удовлетворения Господа. Эта мысль ясно описана Шрилой Вишванатхой Чакраварти Тхакуром в его Гурв-аштаке:
"Духовный учитель постоянно вовлечен в храмовое поклонение Шри-Шри-Радхе и Кришне и он также вовлекает своих учеников в это поклонение. Они наряжают Божества в прекрасные одежды и украшения, убирают в храме и заняты другим подобным поклонением Господу. Я предлагаю мои почтенные поклоны лотосным стопам такого духовного учителя." (Гурв-аштака, 3).
Для поклонения Божествам должно быть разрешение духовного учителя.

----------


## Susila dasi

_Шрила Прабхупада пишет в "Шримад-Бхагаватам" о гибкости в процедурах поклонения:_

Ом намо бхагавате васудевайа. Такова двенадцатисложная мантра для поклонения Господу Кришне. Человеку следует установить физические формы Господа и с воспеванием мантры предлагать цветы, фрукты и другие разновидности пищи в строгом соответствии с правилами и предписаниями авторитетов. И это необходимо делать в соответствии с местом, временем и сопутствующими удобствами или неудобствами."
Перевод: Метод поклонения - воспевание мантры и подготовка форм Господа - не типизирован, он не одинаков везде.. Как специально упомянуто в этом стихе, человек должен учитывать время, место и доступные удобства". ("Шримад-Бхагаватам" 2.8.21 и цитата).

Духовный наставник обучает ученика на примере и указывает, наблюдает и поправляет его на пути преданного служения.. (По мере очищения и приобретения качеств вайшнава, а также освобождения от онартхи, ученик получает от духовного наставника все возрастающую ответственность за принятие решений, как в соответствии с обстоятельствами, лучше служить Господа
Преданный должен стремиться к правильному выполнению преданного служения под руководством истинного духовного учителя и не увлекаться формальностями.. Под руководством истинного учителя.... каждый может понять насколько выполняется его служение, а не простое следование ритуалам] ([Шримад-Бхагаватам] 2.8.21, цитата).
Вариации в процедурах арчаны и стандарты могут выполняться в соответствии с различными обстоятельствами поклоняющегося.. К примеру, стандарты поклоняющегося форме Господа дома отличаются от стандартов поклоняющихся Божеству в храме. Писания описывают ежедневное поклонение для домохозяев, которое, в общем подобное храмовому, более простое в числе предлагаемых атрибутов, количества ежедневных служб, помощников и времени.. Поклонение домохозяина определяется его пониманием, помощью кого-то из членов семьи, тем, какие атрибуты он может предложить и сколько времени он сможет уделить поклонению. Храмовое поклонение более строгого времени качеству атрибутов, оно более пышное чтобы удовлетворить Господа и привлечь умы людей.
Стандарты могут варьироваться от храма к храму в зависимости от возможностей человека, наличия денег и других факторов. Однако есть главный стандарт в качестве авторитетного источника:
С четырех часов утра до десяти вечера (с мангала-аратрики до шайана-аратрики) необходимо наличие пяти или шести брахманов для заботы о Божестве. Шесть аратрикас заняты в храме, предлагают пищу Божеству и затем распространяют прасад. Таков метод поклонения Божеству в соответствии с правилами и предписаниями, данный предшественниками. (Ч.-ч., Мадхья 4.87, цитата).
Учитывая сложность процедур поклонения, Шрила Прабхупада неоднократно на-правлял своих учеников к соблюдению простого поклонения: суть процесса самореализации и достижения Верховной Личности Бога состоит в воспевании святого имени 1оспода, а не вовлеченность в искусные ритуалы поклонения Божеству и отход от миссии распространения Сознания Кришны. Однако при случае он также рекомендовал преданным следовать процессу поклонения Божеству в определенных храмах, особенно в храме Радха-Раманы во Вриндаване, где проводится искусное поклонение. Когда в нашем Обществе настало время, что все больше преданных вовлекается в поклонение Божеству как в полное служение, в течение которого они постоянно совершенствуются, некоторым храмам следует использовать это преимущество для того, чтобы установить более искусные процедуры поклонения. Следует отметить, однако, что возрастание сложности процедур - поклонения не должно усложнять сами стандарты поклонения; они даже могут упрощаться, если препятствуют надлежащему настроению преданности.. Однажды установленные стандарты чистоты, регулярности, пышности и сложности поклонения Божеству в определенном храме не должны изменяться или возрастать вследствие капризов. К примеру, будет серьезным оскорблением уменьшать количество ежедневной бхоги, предлагаемой в соответствии с установленным стандартом. Поэтому старшие храмов должны быть очень осторожными в принятии
стандартов и следовать главному стандарту, приведенному в этом руководстве, предпочтительно до установления Божества. Сами стандарты могут быть даны после консультации с экспертом преданным процесса арчаны. Они должны быть записаны с тем, чтобы изменения храмового управления и действий пуджари не касались их.

----------


## Susila dasi

_Предложение бхоги 

(метод 1)_

Необходимые параферналии:

1.Колокольчик на асане
2.Панча патра (чашечка для ачамана с ложкой) наполненная чистой свежей водой
3. вода для предложения падьи и ачамана в различный чашечках с ложками
4.посуда для сливания (вишарджанья патра)
5.тарелки для бхоги
6.сиденте для вашего д. учителя
7.бхога
8.сидение для вас
9.картина с изображением вашего д. учителя 

Подготовительная деятельность:

- За комнатой Божеств совершите ачаман и предложите поклоны вашему духовному учителю и Божествам, прочитав Их пранамы мантры. Попросите у духовного учителя разрешения на то, чтобы помогать Ему в служении Божествам
- Войдите в алтарную, звоня в колокольчик или хлопая в ладоши и повторяя имена Божеств
- Очистите место для предложения бхоги, вымыйте руки, организуйте место для предложения (небольшой столик и т.п)  и протрите это место
- Прочитайте идам асанам и гуру-мула-мантру и предложите сидение для вашего духовного учителя

Очищение бхоги

Принесите тарелки с бхогой и поставте на столик, затем сбрызните каждую тарелку несколькими каплями воды  воды саманья аргхьи из своей правой руки произнеся:
- ом астрайа пхат один раз для каждой тарелки
- Покажите биджакшара мудру произнеся мула мантру восемь раз для тарелки каждого Божества
- Положите лист Туласи на каждое подношение

Приглашение Господа

- Произнесите: идам асанам и мула мантру для каждого Божества
- Сядте на свою асану и звоня в колокольчик левой рукой предложите падью (воду для омовения стоп) и ачаман (воду для омовения рта) для вашего духовного учителя
этат падьям и гуру мула мантра
идам ачаманьям и гуру мула мантра

Затем предложите воду падьи и ачамана для каждого Божества

этат падьям и мула мантра Божества
идам ачаманьям и мула мантра Божества

Предложение бхоги

Предложите бхогу и питьевую воду показывая рукой на тарелки:
идам наиведьям и мула мантра Божества
идам паньям и мула мантра Божества

Звоня в колокольчик прочитайте:
 Пранама мантру вашему духовному учителю - 3 раза
(...................................................)

Прочитайте пранама мантру Шриле Прабхупаде 3 раза

нама ом вишну-п?д?йа кришна-прештх?йа бху-тале
шримате бхактивед?нта-св?мин ити н?мине
намас те с?расвати деве гаура-в?ни-прач?рине
нирвишеша-шунйав?ди-п?шч?тйа-деша т?рине

    В глубоком почтении я склоняюсь перед Его Божественной Милостью А.Ч. Бхактиведантой Свами Прабхупадой, который очень дорог Господу Кришне, ибо для него нет иного прибежища, кроме лотосных стоп Господа.
     О, духовный учитель, слуга Сарасвати Госвами, мы склоняемся перед тобой в глубоком почтении. Ты милостиво проповедуешь учение Господа Чайтаньядевы и несешь освобождение странам Запада, в которых широко распространился имперсонализм и философия пустоты.

Прочитайте молитву Господу Чайтанье:

Намо маха-ваданьяя кришна-према прадая те
Кришная кришна-чайтанья-намне гаура-твише намах

О самое милостивое воплощение Господа! Ты – Сам Господь Кришна, явившийся как Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху. Кожа Твоя золотистого цвета, как у Шримати Радхарани, и Ты щедро раздаешь чистую любовь к Кришне. Я выражаю Тебе свое почтение.

Прочитайте молитву Господу Кришне

Намо брахманья-девая го-брахмана-хитая ча
Джагаддхитая кришная говиндая намо намах

Я выражаю своё почтение Господу Кришне, которому поклоняются все брахманы. Он – защитник коров и брахманов, вечный благодетель всего мира. 
Я снова и снова в почтении склоняюсь перед Верховным Господом, известным под именами Кришна и Говинда.

Покинте комнату Божеств
 и прочтите Гаятри мантру, Медитируйте на то как Господь ест
Через положенное время войдите в комнату Божеств издавая звук (звоня в колокольчик, хлопая в ладоши, стучась)

После того как Господь поест

Сядьте на ваше сидение и левой рукой звоня в колокольчик  предложите Господу следующие 3 элемента:

- Произнесите этат падьям и мула мантур Божества и предложите Господу воду для омовения стоп
- Произнесите идам ачаманьям и мула мантру Божества и предложите воду для омовения рта
- Медитируя на то, как Господь вновь всходит на алтарь произнесите : идам асанам и мула мантур Божества

Предложите те же элементы вашему духовному учителю
- Произнесите этат падьям и мула мантур духовного учителя и предложите ему воду для омовения стоп
- Произнесите идам ачаманьям и мула мантру  духовного учителя и предложите воду для омовения рта
- Медитируя на то, как духовный  учитель вновь всходит на алтарь произнесите : идам асанам и мула мантур духовного учителя

Унесите тарелки и протрите область, где принимался прасад. Затем вымыйте ваши руки, предложите поклоны вашему духовному учителю и Божествам.

----------


## Susila dasi

_Предложение бхоги. Упрощенный метод:
_
Необходимые параферналии:
1.Колокольчик на асане
2.Панча патра (чашечка для ачамана с ложкой) наполненная чистой свежей водой
3.тарелки для бхоги
4.картина с изображением вашего д. учителя 
5.сидение для вашего духовного учителя и Божеств
6.бхога
7.сидение для вас

Подготовительная деятельность:

За комнатой Божеств совершите ачаман и предложите поклоны вашему духовному учителю и Божествам, прочитав Их пранамы мантры. Попросите у духовного учителя разрешения на то, чтобы помогать Ему в служении Божествам
Войдите в алтарную, звоня в колокольчик или хлопая в ладоши и повторяя имена Божеств
Очистите место для предложения бхоги, вымыйте руки, организуйте место для предложения (небольшой столик и т.п)  и протрит еэто место
Предложите сидение для  вашего духовного учителя

Очищение бхоги

Принесите тарелки с бхогой и поставте на столик
Сбрызниет бхогу несколькими каплями воды из панча патры с ложки или с вашей правой руки
Убедитесь в наличии листьев Туласи на подношении

Приглашение Господа

Предложите сидения для Божеств, приглашая Их принять пищу, показывая рукой на сидения для Них

Предложение бхоги

Предложите бхогу и питьевую воду показывая рукой на тарелки
Звоня в колокольчик левой рукой попросите  разрешения д. учителя на то чтобы помогать ему в служении Божествам 

Пранама мантра д. учителю  (3 раза)


Пранама мантра Шриле Прабхупаде (3 раза) 

Прочитайте молитву Господу Чайтанье

Прочитайте молитву Господу Кришне*

(* приводилось выше в "метод1")

После того как Господт поест:
Позвоните в колокольчик знаменуя окончание трапезы и руокй покажите место для Господа на алтаре.

----------


## Susila dasi

*Предложение пищи (наиведья)*
Шрила Прабхупада пишет: 
Так как предлагаемые продукты сьедобны, они должны быть приготовлены по высшему классу. Это должны быть первоклассный рис, дал, фрукты, сладкий рис, овощи и другая пища, которую можно сосасть, пить и жевать. Вся пища, предлагаемая Божествам, должна быть безукоризненной.] (]Ч.-ч.[, Мадхья 24.334).
Запрещенная пища
В общем запрещенная пища включает мясо, рыбу, яйца, лук, грибы, чеснок, мазур-дал (красную чечевицу), подгоревший рис, коноплю (марихуану), цитрон*, сок с деревьев (вначале не прокипяченный), молочные продукты от буйвола и козы и молоко с содержанием соли.** Также не следует предлагать Божествам консервированную или замороженную пищу, и лучше, если предлагаемая пища не содержит вредные для здоровья компоненты, как дрожжи и белый сахар. Шрила Прабхупада комментирует:
Замороженный означает скверный. Я никогда не беру его... Все подгнившее, тем более овощи, которые мы используем в Индии, мы высушиваем и сохраняем. Так их можно употреблять] (Беседа со Шрилой Прабхупадой во Вриндаване 3 ноября 1976 г.).
Относительно огуречного рассола - насколько это возможно, мы должны воздерживаться от подношения Божеству пищи, приготовленной непреданными. Мы можем принимать от них чистый рис, зерно и подобные продукты. Однако приготовление пищи должно осуществляться только инициированными преданными. С другой стороны, уксус сам по себе нечист; он тамастичен, во тьме, скверная пища] (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады от 24 марта 1969 г.).
Относительно употребления сметаны в храме оно должно быть немедленно прекращено. Все, купленное в магазинах, нельзя предлагать Божествам. Вещи, производимые карми, нельзя предлагать Радха-Кришне. Мороженое, приготовленное Вами, допустимо, но не иначе] (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады от 6 апреля 1976 г.).
Неотшлифованный коричневатый на вид рис позволен... Мы обращаем внимания не на то, отшлифован он или нет, а на то, чтобы он не был дважды сварен *** (рис сиддха). Дважды сваренный рис принимается нечистым. Рис, высушенный на солнце (атапа), допустим] (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады от 17 октября 1967 г.).
Соевые бобы и чечевица - запрещенные продукты] (личные наставления Шрилы Прабхупады Нридайананде ласе Госвами).
Относительно покупаемых на рынке продуктов, они считаются очищенными, если мы платим за них. Таково общее наставление. Однако если продукты содержат примеси, они должны быть отвергнуты. Но если мы покупаем их, не зная о примесях, в этом нет нашей вины. Все же подозрительные продукты не следует приобретать] (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады от 21 октября 1968 г.).
Так как оскорбительно предлагать что-либо Кришне, что Он не хочет принимать, человеку следует быть предельно осторожным и не предлагать (или есть) подозрительные продукты.
Допустимая пища
В [Хари-бхакти-виласе] перечисляется допустимая для подношения пища: билва, амалаки, финики, кокосы, фрукты с кожурой, виноград, фрукт тала, корни лотоса, лиственные овощи, продукты из коровьего молока и блюда из зерна, ги и сахара. 
Зерно, особенно рисовое, должно всегда предлагаться с ги, ибо рис без ги считается асурическим. Господь удовлетворен, если предлагаются блюда из ги, сахара, йогурта, гуды (пальмового сахара) и меда; турецкий горох, дал, супы (жидкое сабджи), различные лепешки и другие яства, которые можно лизать, жевать, сосать и пить.
Можно предлагать напитки - сок сахарного тростника, йогурты, подслащенную лимонную воду, ароматизированную корицей, камфарой или кардамоном воду, а также фруктовые соки разнообразных цветов и ароматов.
В [Чайтанье-чаритамрите[ есть множество описаний блюд для удовлетворения Кришны. К примеру, [Антья-лила] описывает блюда, которые спутники Господа Чайтаньи готовили для Него:
Они предлагали (Ему) острые кушания с черным перцем, сладкие и кислые блюда, с имбирем, соленые, с лаймом, молоком, йогуртом, творогом, двумя или четырьмя типами шпината, супы, приготовленные из горькой дыни (шукты), земляных яиц, смешанных с цветами нимба и обжареного патола] ('Ч.-ч.' Антья'10.135-136).
В своем следующем письме Шрила Прабхупада описывает пищу в гуне благости и объясняет, как предлагать ее Господу:
Пшеница, рис, бобовые (фасоль, горох), сахар, мед, масло и молочные продукты, овощи, цветы, фрукты, зерно находятся в гуне благости., поэтому могут быть предложены в любых сочетаниях. Однако готовить их разрешается только преданным на их усмотрение[(Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады от 13 ноября 1968 г.).
В своей [Чайтанья-чаритамрите} Шрила Прабхупада описывает лучший сорт риса для подношения Божеству:
В Индии шукха-чавал (белый рис) известен также как атапа-чавал, или рис, не проваренный до очистки. Другой сорт риса сиддха-чавал (коричневый рис) проваривают до очистки. В общем, первоклассный белый рис предпочтительнее для подношения Божеству] (]Ч.-ч.[, Антья 2.103).
Преданный может предлагать высококачественную пищу, принимаемую некоторыми людьми деликатесом, или предпочтимую им или его семьей..* Комментируя это место (шлоку) о том, что человек может предлагать местную, нетрадиционную пищу, Санатана Госвами пишет, что это означает если даже людям не нравится некоторая пища в общем, но личность предпочитает ее, то эту пищу следует предлагать ей. Но это касается разрешенной Писаниями пищи, а не запрещенной. Запрещенную пищу нельзя предлагать Господу так же, как и есть ее. Также нельзя предлагать дпже
допустимую пищу, если она безвкусная, неаппетитная, несъедобная, нечистая по различным причинам или попробованная_насекомыми, животными.
Если ничего нет для подношения, можно предложить один фрукт. А если и фрукта нет, можно предложить съедобные травы. А если и это невозможно, следует предлагать чистую воду, медитируя на процесс приготовления изысканной пищи. Если же вода недоступна, предлагайте бхогу мысленно.
Количество подношения Господу
Шрила Прабхупада пишет в [Чайтанья-чаритамрите]: 
(Кришна) не бывает голоден, как обыкновенный человек; все же Он представляет Себя как могущего быть голодным и поэтому может есть все, независимо от количества. Философская основа поглощения пищи Кришной познается нашими трансцендентными чувствами] (]Ч.-ч.[, Мадхья 4.77).
В одном из писем Шрила Прабхупада говорит: 
Относительно прасада, предлагаемого Божествам, следует взять ю приготовленной пищи порцию, достаточную для одного врослого человека, и этот прасад,а не все приготовленное количество пищи, может быть предложен Божеству Остаток ттрасада^южнохранить горячим с тем^чтобы преданные^прйнялй и почтили. (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады от 14 февраля 1969 г.).
В Австралии Шрила Прабхупада наставлял преданных предлагать бхогу Кришне такой порцией, которую может осилить проголодавшийся 16-летний паренек. Там он также определил количество пури, которые предлагались на последнем вечернем подношении бхоги: шесть больших или 8 средних, или 16 маленьких пури должны быть у Кришны на тарелке.
Кухонные стандарты
Как мы делаем упор на предложение Кришне чистой, качественной пищи , так и готовить ее следует в чистоте. Чтобы готовить для Господа, человеку следует тщательно соблюдать правила чистоты и быть очень внимательным и сохранять правильное сознание для должного приготовления пищи с тем, чтобы Господь принял наше подношение.
Приготовление пищи для Божеств разрешено лишь преданным, имеющим брахманскую инициацию, ибо сознание тех, кто готовит пищу, передается ей.. Если же преданный показывает брахманические качества чистоты, святости и стойкости и оттого достоин приготовления пищи для Божеств - лучшее, что он может сделать, это попросить своего духовного учителя о брахманической инициации..
Шрила Прабхупада подчеркивал, что только брахманы могут готовить для Господа. Он пишет: 
Относительно приготовления, не-брахман может помогать, но не готовить. (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады от 24 ноября 1974 г.).
Вы должны следить, чтобы о Божестве заботились и готовили пищу для Него только брахманы, получившие вторую инициацию. (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады от 19 декабря 1974 г.).
Насколько это возможно, неинициированные преданные не должны входить на кухню или место Божеств. Они могут помогать снаружи. Заботтесь о них, ибо они могут стать в дальнейшем чистыми преданными. (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады от 4 апреля 1976 г.).
Пока человек не получил инициацию, он не имеет права готовить. Ему следует стать постоянным учеником, тогда он сможет выполнять процесс поклонения Божеству. В храме Нью-Дели нет проблем с должным приготовлением пищи. (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады от 11 июля 1976 г.).
В [Хари-бхакти-виласе] подчеркивается эта мысль: 
Пища (особенно зерновая), приготовленная не-вайшнавом или грешником, или та, которая не предложена Вишну, подобна собачьему мясу.
Каждому следует ясно понимать принципы чистоты - как человек или объект оскверняется, как переносится осквернение и как вещи очищаются.
Сознание повара переходит в пищу, им приготовляемую, поэтому он должен придерживаться Сознания Кришны хотя-бы на кухне. Кухна, как место готовки пищи для Господа, является продолжением алтарной, где Он ест. Поэтому в этих двух местах необходимо поддерживать высокий стандарт чистоты.
Шрила Прабхупада подчеркивает это в своих письмах: 
Главная мысль в том, чтобы не взирая на то, где прасад предлагается Господу, все должно быть сделано с уважением, очищено и подготовлено. В Джаганнатха ПуриГосподь ест 56 раз. Итак, Господь может есть столько раз, сколько Вы в состоянии предложить. Но суть в том, что где-бы ни предлагался прасад, это должно быть сделано с уважением и преданностью... предложенную пищу никогда нельзя класть в холодильник вместе с непредложенной пищей либо вносить обратно на кухню... Холодильник должен всегда оставаться чистым и освященным... Излишек пищи должен храниться отдельно; если холодильник стоит вне кухни и в нем нет непредложенной пищи, то Вы можете хранить там остатки прасада... Никому нельзя принимать пищу на кухне; для этого есть множество других просторных мест. Кухня должна восприниматься как комната Господа, и туда нельзя заходить в обуви. Нельзя также пробовать и вдыхать запах приготовляемой для Господа пищи. Разговоры на кухне должны вестись только для приготовления прасада или прославления Господа. Грязная посуда (та, которая была вынесена из кухни и использована под пищу) не должна приноситься на кухню невымытой (хотя если нет другого места для мытья посуды, она может быть немедленно вымыта в раковине), руки должны быть всегдавымыты при приготовлении прасада и, следуя этому, все остальное должно быть вычищено и вымыто. Неужели так сложно следовать этим правилам? Таковы правила, и они настолько просто, что им легко следовать. Каждый должен следовать правилам ради Кришны. Иначе, где доказательство того,что он любит Кришну. Эти правила несложно исполнять] (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады от 16 июня 1968 г.).
Большое оскорбление Божества позволять гнить хранимым продуктам до их предложения. Повара должны знать состояние по продуктам и использовать их свежими. Шрила Прабхупада писал:[На кухне Вы должны следить за тем, чтобы ничего не пропадало зря] (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады от 10 ноября 1975 г.).
Когда в процессе приготовления пища падает на пол, простые фрукты могут быть заново вымыты, но если пища не может быть вымыта, то ее не следует предлагать, хотя лучше она может быть сьедена, чем выброшена] (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады от 15 февраля 1968 г.).

----------


## Susila dasi

_Арати_

Убедитесь в наличии следующих предметов:

Для всех арати:

1) колокольчик на тарелочке (асане)

2) подставка для благовоний с нечетным количеством палочек

3) цветы на тарелочке

4) чашечка для ачамана (панча-патра) с водой Ганги (или просто со свежей водой) и ложечкой

5) раковина (чтобы трубить) с лотой для споласкивания раковины

6) емкость для воды от споласкивания раковины (в храмовой комнате у входа в комнату Божеств)

7) чамара

8) веер из павлиньих перьев (только для теплой погоды при температуре выше 17°C на улице)

Для полного арати, в дополнение:

9) лампада с пятью фитилями

10) лампада с камфарой (для раджа-бхоги)

11) раковина для воды аргхйа на подставке

12) лота, наполненная водой (для воды аргхйа, которая будет предлагаться в раковине)

13) платочек

Предварительная деятельность:

Вне комнаты Божеств совершите полный ачаман, принесите поклоны вашему д.учителю, и просите его о разрешении помогать ему в служении Божествам. Принесите поклоны Божествам громко повторяя Их пранама мантры. 
Очистите место где будет проходить церемония, протрите пол и другой тряпкой то место, где будут находится параферналии ( параферналии могут находится на специальном столике, полу, алтаре) принесите поднос с параферналиями и организуйте их в порядке предложения.
зажгите свечку илит лампу гхи для поджигания благовоний и арати лампы.
Звоня в колокольчик откройте комнату Божеств и назовите Их по именам. Возьмите раковину и лоту с водой и выйдя за комнату Божеств протрубите в нее три раза возвещая начало арати,( перед тем как трубить в раковину  и после этого ополосните раковину водой из лоты в специальную емкость, стоящую за алтарем)  принесите лоту и раковину назад в алтарную. ополосниет руки несколькими каплями воды из панча паттры.
Очистите параферналии сбрызнув на них водой из панча патры (два способа: 1. возьмите ложечку в правую руку и сбрызните водой с ложки 2. налейте несколько капель воды в правую руку и сбрызните параферналии водой с вашей руки, которая стекает с пальцев)

Процедура предложения:

встанте на коврик из травы куша и звоня левой рукой в колокольчик предложите последовательно следующие элементы

Покажите благовоние вашему духовному учителю и затем Шриле Прабхупаде (3 или 7 кругов) прося их разрешения на проведение арати, если Гаура_Нитай не являются основными Божествами предложите благовоние Г-ду Чайтаньи таким же образом прося Его о разрешении.
После того как вы попросили таким образом благословения духовного учителя, Шрилы Прабхупады и Г-да Чайтаньи вы предлагаете благовоние полное количество кругов основным Божествам

После этого как прасад предложите благовоние (3 или 7 кругов) каждой личности от старшего к младшему (Например: Кришна, Радхарани, Чайтанья, Нитьянанда, Нрисимхадев, Туласи Деви, Джаганнатха дас Бабаджи, Бхактивинод Тхакур, Гауракишор дас Бабаджи, Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати, Шрила Прабхупада и ваш учитель) затем всем преданным (з раза)
Предложите другие элементы таким же образом.
Предложенные элементы и непредложенные не должны смешиваться

Все предметы, за исключением чамары и веера, предлагайте, вращая их круговыми движениями по часовой стрелке, при этом звоня левой рукой в колокольчик (держите его на уровне вашей талии), сосредоточив при этом ваше внимание на Божествах. Предметы предлагаются в следующей последовательности:


Благовония:

Произнесите: эша дхупах и мула-мантру того, кому проводится поклонение, и предложите их 7-ю круговыми движениями вокруг всего тела Господа.

Лампады с гхи и камфарой:

Произнесите: эша дипах и мула-мантру того, кому проводится поклонение, и предложите четырьмя круговыми движениями лотосным стопам, двумя - пупку, тремя - лицу Господа, затем 7 круговыми движениями всему телу Господа.

Аргхйа:

Произнесите: идам аргхйам и мула-мантру того, кому проводится поклонение, и предложите тремя кругами над головой Господа и семью - всему телу Господа. Отлейте небольшое количество предложенной аргхьи в ту же емкость, из которой она была взята, после предложения каждому Божеству, Шриле Прабхупаде и Вашему духовному учителю, прежде чем предлагать аргхью следующей личности.

Платок:

Произнесите: идам вастрам и мула-мантру того, кому проводится поклонение и предложите семью круговыми движениями вокруг всего тела Господа.

Цветы:

Произнесите: этани пушпани и мула-мантру того, кому проводится поклонение (для одного цветка- идам-пушпам) и предложите семью круговыми движениями вокруг всего тела Господа.

Чамара:

Произнесите: эша чамара сева и мула-мантру того, кому проводится поклонение и предложите ее Господу подходящим количеством волнообразных движений (количество не ограничивается).

Веер:

Произнесите: эша вьяджана сева и мула-мантру того, кому проводится поклонение и предложите его Господу подходящим количеством волнообразных движений (количество не ограничивается).

*Прежде чем касаться следующего предмета, очистите руку,(сбрызните з раза водой из панча патры)  а затем упачару (сбрызните водой из панча патры 3 раза)
После окончания протрубите в раковину 3 раза и распространите воду из аргхьи и цветы как прасад собравшимся вайшнавам
Прочтите молитву према-дхвани
Принесите поклоны вашему духовному учителю и Божествам прочитав Их пранама мантры
Уберите параферналии арати из комнаты Божеств очистите область и после этого поклонитесь за комнатой Божеств

----------


## Susila dasi

_ПОКЛОНЕНИЕ ДОМА_
Поклонение Божествам в домашних условиях или в проповедническом центре.
Вишнурата дас
Цель данной статьи — дать упрощенный стандарт поклонения Божествам для домохозяев и центров нама-хатты. Предлагаемый материал основан на книге «Панчаратра-прадипа», которая является в настоящее время основным руководством в MOCK по поклонению Божествам. Необходимость такого руководства очевидна, поэтому мы сочли своим долгом включить данную статью в наш журнал.


Прежде всего хотелось бы высказать некоторые предварительные соображения. Шрпла Прабхупада пишет: “Я думаю, что лучше всего, если каждый сосредоточит свое внимание на Божестве в храме и таким образом храмо-вое поклонение будет проходить замечательно. Конечно, если храм слишком далеко... это другое дело, но если храм легко доступен, то это лучшая программа» (Письмо Шрплы Прабхупады от 30 мая 1976г.). Таким образом, если вы не можете посещать храм хотя бы раз в день, у вас есть веская причина установить Божество дома. Но даже в таком случае вы должны прилагать все усилия, чтобы видеть храмовые Божества, общаться с преданными и нести какое-нибудь служение.
Но прежде, чем устанавливать у себя дома Божества, вы должны все очень хорошо обдумать. Вы должны отчетливо представлять себе всю ту ответственность, которую на себя берете. Поклонение Божествам не должно прерываться! Вы берете ответственность не только за себя, но и за своих детей, которым вы передадите это служение. Не расчитывайте, что храм примет на себя заботу о ваших Божествах или вы сможете передать свое служение другим доверенным лицам.
В одной из лекций Кришна-кшетра прабху сравнивает решение завести Божества с решением завести ребенка. Вы не можете завести ребенка, а потом бросить его или отдать другим людям!
И еще... Прежде чем начать поклоняться Божествам, вы должны получить благословения духовного учителя. Вы должны обязательно сделать это, прежде чем приобрести Божество. В противном случае ваше поклонение не будет иметь смысла.
В действительности, в большинстве случаев рекоменду¬ется поклоняться алтарю Шри Гауранги, на котором стоит изображение Панча-таттвы и духовных учителей. Шрила Прабхупада пишет по этому поводу: “ Если не хватает квалифицированных пудлжари, каждый центр должен довольствоваться только поклонением Панча-таттве Господа Чайтаньи”. Каждый может поддерживать простой, но чистый стандарт поклонения дома изображениям Панча-таттвы и духовных учителей.
Итак, мы в сжатой форме опишем основные аспекты поклонения Божествам или алтарю Гуру-Гауранга в домашних условиях.

Пробуждение Божеств
1.	После омовения, одевания, нанесения тилаки и совершения ачамана принесите поклоны вашему духовному учителю.
2.	Позвонив в колокольчик, произнесите: «Джая Шри-Шри Гаура-Нитай!» и включите свет в алтаре.
3.	Звоня в колокольчик, коснитесь лотосных стоп вашего духовного учителя (на изображении) и попросите его подняться с постели; затем коснитесь лотосных стоп Гаура-Нитай и попросите их подняться с постели.
4.	Предложите воду Их Милостям для очищения рта (ачаман). Если возможно, предложите в это время сладости.
Предложение бхоги
1.	Положите бхогу в посуду Господа. Совершите ачаман и принесите поклоны вашему духовному учителю.
2.	Правой рукой очистите бхогу, обрызгав её слегка водой из панчапатры, повторяя маха-мантру.
3.	Сидя на асане перед алтарём и звоня в колокольчик, прочитайте три раза пранама-молитвы вашему духовному учителю, прося разрешения помочь в его служении Господу, а также по три раза прочитайте следующие молитвы: намо маха-ваданйайа... ннамо брахманйа девайа..., а также три раза Харе Кришна маха-мантру.
4.	Покиньте комнату на 10 минут, позволив Господу и Его спутникам поесть. В это время можно повторять гаятри-мантры (полностью или 3-ю и 5-ю), если у вас есть вторая инициация.
5.	Вернитесь в комнату, позвонив в колокольчик или хлопнув в ладоши 3 раза. Уберите тарелки.
Ежедневное служение
Вы должны поклонятся Божествам с арати и киртаном по крайней мере один раз в день, лучше дважды — утром и вечером. Если возможно, также предлагайте дхупа-арати (благовоние и цветок) после каждого предложения бхоги.
Хотя не так важно, чтобы домашнее поклонение было строго пунктуально, лучше придерживаться регулярного расписания, насколько возможно. Подобно этому всё что человек готовит для себя и других, должно быть сначала предложено Божествам, но количество блюд может быть разным. Однако необходимо иметь определённое количество подношений в день (завтрак и обед), на которое ориентируется семейное кухонное расписание.
Если Божества живут в вашей комнате, вам может понадобиться закрывать Божества занавеской. Когда Божества открыты, убедитесь, что Им оказывается должное почтение.
Утреннее поклонение (купание и одевание)	
Если вы не можете купать Божества каждый день, вы должны делать это достаточно регулярно — раз в неделю или хотя бы на экадаши.
Ниже приводится описание основной процедуры поклонения Гаура-Нитай:
1.	Соберите все необходимые атрибуты поклонения и расположите их так, чтобы они были под рукой. Убедитесь, что у вас есть всё необходимое.
2.	Сядьте на асану и совершите ачаман; затем слегка сбрызните себя, площадку и атрибуты водой из панчапатры, повторяя Харе Кришна.
3.	Почтите духовного учителя, предложив ему благовония и цветок. Попросите его благословения провести обряд поклонения Гаура-Нитай.
4.	Поклоняйтесь Гаура-Нитай следующим образом:
Пригласите Их Милости на место купания (для металлических Божеств) жестом рук, снимите с Них одежды, оботрите Их мягкой тканью. Полируйте Их, нанося тканью пасту из чанданы, смешанной с лимонным соком. Следите за тем, чтобы паста не попадала в глаза и на раскрашенные участки. Сотрите пасту влажной тканью или лимонной долькой. Звоня в колокольчик левой рукой, лейте тёплую воду на Их Милостей из раковины, держа её в правой руке. Вылейте на Божества три раковины воды, повторяя молитвы из «Брахма-самхиты» или маха-мантру.
5.	Оботрите Божества полотенцами, оденьте Их и наденьте на Них украшения и гирлянды.
6.	Звоня в колокольчик, предложите цветы и листья туласи (если возможно, с сандалом) лотосным стопам Их Светлостей. Затем предложите благовония и масляный светильник.
7.	Звоня в колокольчик, предложите немного фруктов и воду, как описано выше.
8.	Принесите поклоны и попросите прощения за оскорбления, которые вы могли нанести.
9.	Наконец унесите атрибуты поклонения. В это время можно устроить даршан Божеств, обмахивая Их чамарой и проигрывая запись песни «Говиндам».
Укладывание Божеств на отдых или на ночь
1.	Переоденьте Божества в ночные одежды или, по крайней мере, снимите с них одежды и гирлянды.
2.	Подготовьте постели Божеств и пригласите Их Милостей отдохнуть. Уложите Их в кровать и представьте, что вы массируете Их стопы. Если постели нет, то просто пожелайте Им спокойной ночи.
3.	Поклонитесь и выключите свет.
Мы прекрасно понимаем, что в короткой статье невозможно описать все аспекты поклонения Божествам. Для выяснения подробностей рекомендуем вам обратиться к пуджари в ближайшем храме.

----------


## Alex-Kristian

прочел и поклоняться и предлагать перехотелось.
в следующей жизни..

----------


## Susila dasi

> прочел и поклоняться и предлагать перехотелось.
> в следующей жизни..


Теоретически всё выглядит сложным. На практике всё занимает не так уж много времени. Было бы желание. Не стала бы на следуюшую жизнь надеяться..

----------


## Ади Раса дд

Харе Кришна, Сушиладжи! Примите мои смиренные поклоны. Можно спросить - чем практически, в деталях, отличается служение божествам
от поклонения? Потому что я никак не могу до конца разобраться в этом вопросе. Мне Гурудев написал божества не устанавливать ( Шри Шри Гаура-Нитай). Чтобы, в случае дальней поездки, их можно было уложить спать. Поэтому я ничего не делаю как по домашнему стандарту.
Только раз в неделю омываю, переодеваю, кормлю 2 раза в день. Провожу одну пуджу. Без всяких мантр вообще. 
Ачаман, конечно, делаю. Себе. Не им. В постель не укладываю, некуда ставить. Просто снимаю украшения и короны. Когда холодно в квартире - укутываю даже на ночь. И все. Если сильно болею, когда в лежку совсем, - не служу. Больше служить некому. А может такое отношение - оскорбление?...Я уже боюсь, что все неправильно.

----------


## Susila dasi

> Харе Кришна, Сушиладжи! Примите мои смиренные поклоны. Можно спросить - чем практически, в деталях, отличается служение божествам
> от поклонения? Потому что я никак не могу до конца разобраться в этом вопросе. Мне Гурудев написал божества не устанавливать ( Шри Шри Гаура-Нитай). Чтобы, в случае дальней поездки, их можно было уложить спать. Поэтому я ничего не делаю как по домашнему стандарту.
> Только раз в неделю омываю, переодеваю, кормлю 2 раза в день. Провожу одну пуджу. Без всяких мантр вообще. 
> Ачаман, конечно, делаю. Себе. Не им. В постель не укладываю, некуда ставить. Просто снимаю украшения и короны. Когда холодно в квартире - укутываю даже на ночь. И все. Если сильно болею, когда в лежку совсем, - не служу. Больше служить некому. А может такое отношение - оскорбление?...Я уже боюсь, что все неправильно.


Харе Кришна Ади Раса. Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде. Если коротко - служение Божествам может быть разное - готовить, убирать, книги распространять и т.д. Поклонение - это непосредственное служение Мурти Господа, в соответствии с правилами, которые записаны, например, для вайшнавов МОСК  - это Панчаратра-прадипа, как основное руководство. 
 Не бойтесь, служите Божествам от всего сердца. Гаура Нитай очень милостивы.

----------


## Манджуваника д

Харе Кришна! Мои поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Дорогие вайшнавы и вайшнави, давно не была здесь, помогите пожалуйста, найти "законодательную базу" кто должен (чьи изображения) присутствовать на алтаре.
Ссылку на цитаты Е. С. Бхакти Викаши Махараджа не предлагайте. Интересуют резолюции Джи - би-си, или документы Министерства по поклонению.
Точнее вопрос об изображении Шри Шри Радхи - Кришны. Где написано (помимо учебника по бхакта - программ), что оно должно присутствовать на алтаре? Или это традиция, установленная Шрилой Прабхупадой? Или, может, я от жизни отстала и это изображение уже не обязательно для последователей ИСККОН? Пожалуйста, развейте мои сомнения...

----------


## Ади Раса дд

Харе Кришна, дорогая Манджуваникаджи! Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны. Вся Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Не знаю, является ли то, что я нашла законодательной базой, но это отрывок из "Панчаратра Придипы", на которой 
основано поклонение Божествам. Там написано следующее:
https://studfile.net/preview/5437834/page:6/

"...Дополнительные инструкции по устройству алтаря.
Алтарь с Божествами Шри Шри Гаура-Нитай может иметь изображение Панча-таттвы либо на самом алтаре, 
либо на боковой стенке. Храм без Божеств Радха-Кришны может иметь на алтаре Шри Шри Гаура-Нитай 
или Панча-таттвы изображения Божеств Радха-Кришны (обычно из местного храма Радха-Кришны)...)

Вот тут написано, что изображение Божеств Радхи и Кришны - может быть. Значит ли это, что оно не обязательно,
но не запрещено? Не знаю. Может быть еще кто-то что-то добавит по этому поводу.

----------


## Susila dasi

> Харе Кришна! Мои поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
> Дорогие вайшнавы и вайшнави, давно не была здесь, помогите пожалуйста, найти "законодательную базу" кто должен (чьи изображения) присутствовать на алтаре.
> Ссылку на цитаты Е. С. Бхакти Викаши Махараджа не предлагайте. Интересуют резолюции Джи - би-си, или документы Министерства по поклонению.
> Точнее вопрос об изображении Шри Шри Радхи - Кришны. Где написано (помимо учебника по бхакта - программ), что оно должно присутствовать на алтаре? Или это традиция, установленная Шрилой Прабхупадой? Или, может, я от жизни отстала и это изображение уже не обязательно для последователей ИСККОН? Пожалуйста, развейте мои сомнения...


Харе Кришна. Вы напишите Дхвани или Вишну-рата прабху, главным пуджари в Москве. Они так же входят в Джи Би Си и координируют поклонение Божествам в нескольких странах. Если вас не затруднит, напишите, пожалуйста, ответ.

----------


## Манджуваника д

Матаджи Сушила, спасибо за совет! Думала, что у нас здесь за столько лет всё есть.)) Придётся, видимо, Вишну - рату прабху побеспокоить.. Как ответ получу, конечно напишу. ????

----------


## Манджуваника д

Что-то смайлы странно отображаются... Вообщем, вопросительные знаки не принимайте во внимание.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Ссылку на цитаты Е. С. Бхакти Викаши Махараджа не предлагайте.


А чем вас они не устраивают, ведь он обучает так, как обучал Шрила Прабхупада?  
Вот насколько легко живется тем, кто обучается непосредственно у гуру. 
Иначе: по таким легким вопросам - и то сомнения.

Да гуру ведь выше Джи-би-си и Министерства поклонения, поскольку они сами _лично_ отвечают за связь Кришны и учеников! Фото гуру на  алтаре, через них мы предлагаем служение.
Не Джи-Би-Си мы читаем пранама-мантры и не Министерству поклонения ) 
И как только жили все эти тысячи лет бхакты без них )

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> прочел и поклоняться и предлагать перехотелось.
> в следующей жизни..


А потому что пока не вмещается, сознание не готово. 
Начинать надо совсем с малого, а не с такого высокого уровня.
Достаточно изображения Панча-таттвы (или Кришны) и А.Ч.Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады для начала. 
И только предлагать пищу. Цветы по возможности,  сейчас все цветет.

----------

